# Bikejor need



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

*I also posted this in the training forum*

Lucy and I are going to start bikejoring! So, x back harness, and a pole, yes? Do we need anything else? any good suggestions on who to by them from? i have nooksackracing on my list from forever ago, does anyone have good experiences with them?

thanks!

Jaime


----------

